# Solved: Populate Excel Form and Word Form from Excel Table



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello I found an answer to this question but it was specific to his form. I have several Excel Logs (Tables) that contain information that is also entered into a separate form. Some forms are in excel and some are in word. I would like to hit a button that transfers a row of data to the form so i only have t enter data once. The forms will have additional information that will be entered. The forms are saved as a specific file type and are also printed so the answer that i found on this site may work but it puts the data into a different spread sheet in the same workbook and i need to send the data to a new workbook and in one case to a word doc. Can someone help me out. I have attached a couple examples of what i currently do.

Thanks for the help


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, I was able to modify the excel work book i found on a different thread to populate an excel worksheet within the same workbook Via command button (See example attached, carsheet3 is what i started with and Packing List Log Test is what i was able to turn it into). Now how can i get this to work where the form is in a different workbook so that each record can be saved as a different file? I dont know anything right now about VBA and it took me a little time staring at the code to see how to modify it to populate the cells i needed. Any help on this will be great.

I am still not sure how to read the code to populate a Word doc. from excel. Anyone want to help me out here?


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

Let me see if I understand you.

From the Packing List Log you would like to pull row 4, column c to column ac into an Excel form with the option to click a button on the Excel form and put same data into a Word doc.

From there you would like to do the same for each following row i,e 5, 6, 7.... individually and do the same thing for each row from the Packing list Log.

Also, where are you getting the data that you want put into the Packing List Template.

Carefully, look over the packing list log which supplies the data and look at the Packing List template which is requesting the data.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
I have several different logs that are related to forms. Some of the forms are in Word and some are in Excel.
Packing List Log (Excel) / Packing List Template (Excel)
Return Material Authorization Log (Excel) / Return Material Authorization Form (Excel)
Product Nonconformity Report Log (Excel) / Nonconforming Product Report (Word)

The first Packing List Log and Packing List Template I posted is my starting point. I would like to fill out the log and then have the form (packing list template) populate iwth the data. The second Packing List Log i posted has the button that populates the packing list template on a different sheet within the same workbook. This can work for me but requires me to fill out the log, hit the button to populate the template sheet then open the separate template to copy data to it then do a save as to keep the completed packing list separate from the log. It would be optimal to click the button and send the row of data from the packing list log to the separate packing list template then do the save as. I would also like to do the same thing for my PNR Log to the word template i mention above.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtaylor

At module1 level insert this code.....

Public Sub launchWord()
Set wordapp = CreateObject("word.Application")
wordapp.Visible = True

End Sub
This will launch the Word application and make it visible.
The following is yourexport to word sub.
the first line will call the public launchword sub in module1

Private Sub cmdExport2Word_Click()

'this calls the sub to open Word
launchWord

If Selection.Column <> 2 Or Selection.Value = "" Then
MsgBox "There is nothing to export!" & Chr(10) & "Select a cell with data from column B," & Chr(10) & "and try again"
Exit Sub
End If
row = Selection.row
If MsgBox("Data from the range A" & row & ": H" & row & " will be exported to Word!" & Chr(10) & _
"Do you wanna continue", vbYesNo) = vbYes Then
UserForm1.Show
End If
Cells(row, "B").Select
End Sub
=============================================================================================
Now at this point you have a dialog box requesting the name of the name of the word document to open.
Before exporting, how is this list box being populated with document names to select from


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

Also, keep in mind that when you export to Word, what you are actually doing is exporting your data and saving it in a .csv file.
The .csv file can then be Imported into a predesigned Word document via Word or Excel VBA code.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie, you lost me. I am just now starting with VBA (got tired of spending time duplicating efforts in my daily job). The carsheet3.xls file that i found on this forum has similar code with a button to export the row of data to word. When i downloaded this file and tried to run it, the process fails. Is the code you added above going to correct that failure? I will attach the Product Nonconformity Report Log.xls and the Product Nonconformity Report.doc to this reply so that we can work with the items I need to use. The columns in the Log correspond to fields in the form. The Product Nonconfromity Report.doc will be the doument that we want to open from the export to word button in the Product Nonconformity Log. I will start with Column C which is the Report Number and then proceed to fill in the rest of the form from the row.


I attached the Packing List Log Test and the Packing List Template above. The Packing List Log Test takes the row of data when a cell in column C is selected and places it into the sheet PackingList within the same workbook. I would like to remove the worksheet titled PackingList and open the workbook titled Packing List Template and populate it. 


I bought a book to help me start learning VBA (Excel 2007 Power Programming with VBA). I need to get this implemented quickly because they want me to create a simple database for several Bill of Materials we have for one of our clients. I really appreciate your help on this.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor

Great, I downloaded and have looked at your sheets and your document.

Basically a rewrite of the code in carsheet.xls to use your data is what you want to accomplish.

Over the next few days I will redo the code and work it into your PNR Log for exporting into your
QSF document.

In your last post, when you say "The columns in the Log correspond to fields in the form.", I understand you to refer to the 2012 sheet in your PNR.xls Excel workbook.

In addition to your VBA book, a reference I have found invaluable over the years is The Microsoft Developers Network at

http://www.msdn.com

It fully documents all of its Office products, provides working code examples with full details for understanding how it works.

In particular you may want to see this.....

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/294683

As this is what you want the end result to be.

I, personally, have always been a strong proponet of storing all data in a Microsoft Access database.
That allows keeping all data in one repository, keying in the data one time for multiple time usage.
Whether that use will be to put into an Excel spreadsheet for number crunching or into Word document.

Access also great reporting features built into it whereas what you currently want to do could be accomplished if the data were in a database.

Thus the term 'database'.

If you think of anything else that would be useful fo know over the next few days or immeditaly, post and I will get an email.

cplmckenzie


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie
Thanks for the help. I have tried to implement using Access or even SharePoint in our company but they seem to be stuck in Excel mode and afraid of change. Making it a requirment for me to learn VBA. I am a strong advocate for office automation and streamlining processes, and when i started at my company and saw all the time being wasted with duplicating efforts on forms and logs, i had to do something. Let me know how I can buy you lunch or something. Were you able to look at the code for the Packing List Log Test so that i can modify it to open and populate the Packing List Template? I was able to modify the code from the carsheet3 to populate the form within the same workbook but not a different workbook.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

also, i started using the mail merge feature last night. That is a pretty nice tool. I just worry that without having something as simple as a button for people to push, i will hit a little more resistance to the improvement of the many systems. It has taken me 3 months to get them to approve me working with these forms and logs to improve them, that is why i mentioned previously that i need to get them implemented quickly so that the value can be seen and them trust me to work on other areas. I showed the IT department how beneficial SharePoint can be and they are now trying to help me get it implemented and if i get this stuff done (keeping the familiarity in place) then i might get some support in further improvements. Thanks again so much for the help, if you know of any other good books for learning VBA let me know.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

it would be to implement a button for the mail merge.

I made a slight modification to fill button routine.

Run the newtest example.

Is all the necessary info being put into the packing list teeplate.

This was modified in Office 2010, maybe some slight compatibility issues if you are using another version.

Also on your PNR log noticed each cell has a dropdown arrow, which leads me to ask How is this sheet populated with data.

Could you supply some data to the file for testing purposes.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

The revised packing list log works fine, and yes all of the required info is being transfered. I did not notice any difference in the perfromance. I am using office 2007 and 2010, the only reason i still have my documents in the older version is unfortunatly not all the computers have been updated. Will you be able to get the code revised to send it to the separate workbook Packing List Template.xls? 

I will add the sample data to the PNR Log. There are 2 columns that are setup with Data Validation to allow the drop down picker. Each column is set up to allow for filtering so that we can analyze the data throughout the year.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

PNR Log with Sample Data is attached. Let me know if you need a PNR uploaded with sample data as well.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor

We have 2 test files here.

packinglistlogTEST.xls - which is a modified version of your original Packing List Log
PackingListTemplateTEST.xls - your original packing list template.

This latter file, for testing purposes is located in the C:\ directory, set the path as needed here...

Worksheets("2012 Log").Delete
ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs ("C:\PackingListTemplateTEST.xls")

This first line of code will delete the 2012 log file from the current workbook.

Select yes when asked

This second line will save the updated packing list template.

IMPORTANT.....

When exiting Excel DO NOT choose the option to save the workbook.

The one you wanted populated with log data has already been saved previously.

Not saving the Workbook will always leave the original with the VBA code.

Let me know if it does what you require and if not we will move on to the other files.

BTW
Have you ever heard of the Microsoft Northwinds Database sample.

It is a great study tool that by reverse engineering its design you can rapidly learn how VBA works.
You can download it here....

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/CT010142865.aspx#ai:TC001228997

cplmckenzie


----------



## Garf13LD (Apr 17, 2012)

cplmckenzie said:


> jtraylor,
> 
> it would be to implement a button for the mail merge.
> 
> ...


Made some modifications select column C when any cell is selected.
Am using lookup in Template (2), too bad drop down list not working in old version, else u just drop down list number and the rest will be filled up.

Easiest way is to save the template to a new excel file when u fill it up with macro.
As for Word, will be easier with mail merge.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help. You know i have several other forms where I used the VLOOKUP function and it never occred to me to use it in this form. I could have had this working for the last few months, go figure.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
I have a stupid question for you, where do i add the code to delete the worksheet and save it as a new filel? The way that i would set this is to delete the log sheet saving the file with the value of cell A2 for the packing lst as all packing lists are saved by the packing list number.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

I have found a sample of code that will allow opening a closed workbook but i do not know where to fit it into the code that we are working with. I also dont know how i would modify the existing code to populate the newly opened workbook instead of the sheet in the current workbook.

*1. **'opening workbook
Workbooks.Open Filename:="c:\book1.xls"

'your code

'your code

'below code for saving and closing the workbook
Workbooks("book1.xls").Activate
ActiveWorkbook.Save
ActiveWorkbook.Close *


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

sorry for the delay, was in hospital till yesterday.

That code would go in the 2012 Log code section....
in particular at the end of the cmdFill Sub.

The code in it's entirety follows...
=========================

Private Sub cmdFill_Click()
Dim shInv As Worksheet

Set shInv = ThisWorkbook.Sheets("PackingList")
If Selection.Column <> 3 Or Selection.Value = "" Then
MsgBox "There is nothing to export!" & Chr(10) & "Select a cell with data from column C," & Chr(10) & "and try again"
Exit Sub
End If
rw = Selection.row
With shInv
.Cells(2, 1).Value = Cells(rw, 3).Value
.Cells(9, 6).Value = Cells(rw, 4).Value
.Cells(9, 7).Value = Cells(rw, 5).Value
.Cells(12, 6).Value = Cells(rw, 6).Value
.Cells(12, 7).Value = Cells(rw, 7).Value
.Cells(9, 8).Value = Cells(rw, 8).Value
.Cells(21, 4).Value = Cells(rw, 13).Value
.Cells(8, 2).Value = Cells(rw, 14).Value
.Cells(9, 2).Value = Cells(rw, 15).Value
.Cells(10, 2).Value = Cells(rw, 16).Value & ", " & Right("00" & Cells(rw, 17).Value, 2)
.Cells(11, 2).Value = Cells(rw, 18).Value
.Cells(14, 6).Value = Cells(rw, 19).Value
End With
Cells(rw, "c").Select
shInv.Select

Worksheets("2012 Log").Delete
ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs ("PackingListTemplateTEST.xls")

End Sub

====================================================


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

At this point, in my testing, all necessary worksheets and workbooks.

So before I respond try testing the just posted cmdfill sub. 

See If all is saved as you want then post again.

cplmckenzie


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

ran test again. I believe that instead of using the ....

ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs ("PackingListTemplateTEST.xls")

We would programmatically open a VB SaveAs dialog box, which would open a feature like the "Excel Menu Command >File>Save As" giving you the option to save the currently populated packing list by its' packing list number.

Is that what you are trying to accomplish?


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
Thank you for your help. I was able to figure out how to populate my Packing List Template Workbook, from my Packing List Log workbook. If anyone knows how to add some additional code for me to perform a Save As function so that after the row of data is sent to the template, the the code will use the value of Cell A2 as the title of the new document and then save it in a specified file that would be great. Below is the code i am now using if anyone has a need to do the same thing.


```
Private Sub cmdFill_Click()
Dim shInv As Worksheet
Dim xNewApp As New Excel.Application
Dim xNewWB As New Excel.Workbook
Dim strFile As String
Set shInv = ThisWorkbook.Sheets("PackingList")
rw = Selection.row
Range("C" & rw).Select 'to select column C of current row
    
   If Selection.Column <> 3 Or Selection.Value = "" Then
      MsgBox "There is nothing to export!" & Chr(10) & "Select a cell with data from column C," & Chr(10) & "and try again"
      Exit Sub
   End If
rw = Selection.row
   '***You must change the file path and extension below as applicable***
   strFile = "c:\Users\Jimmie\Desktop\_Packing List Template.xls"
   Set xNewWB = xNewApp.Workbooks.Open(strFile)
      xNewApp.Sheets("Sheet2").Activate
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(2, 1) = Cells(rw, 3).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(9, 6) = Cells(rw, 4).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(12, 7) = Cells(rw, 5).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(12, 6) = Cells(rw, 6).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(12, 7) = Cells(rw, 7).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(9, 8) = Cells(rw, 8).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(21, 4) = Cells(rw, 13).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(8, 2) = Cells(rw, 14).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(9, 2) = Cells(rw, 15).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(10, 2) = Cells(rw, 16).Value & ", " & Cells(rw, 17).Value & " " & Cells(rw, 18).Value
      xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(14, 6) = Cells(rw, 19).Value
      xNewWB.Save
      xNewWB.Close
   
   Set xNewApp = Nothing
   Set xNewWB = Nothing
   
   Cells(rw, "c").Select
  
End Sub
```


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

try the modifications I made to the cmdFill sub.

also note that in the modified code you will need to redo the file path to your needs..

cplmckenzie
=========================================================================

Private Sub cmdFill_Click()
Dim shInv As Worksheet
Dim xNewApp As New Excel.Application
Dim xNewWB As New Excel.Workbook
Dim strFile As String
'name of created sheet
Dim strFile2 As String
Dim suffix As String
suffix = ".xls"
'end of modification
Set shInv = ThisWorkbook.Sheets("PackingList")
rw = Selection.row
Range("C" & rw).Select 'to select column C of current row

If Selection.Column <> 3 Or Selection.Value = "" Then
MsgBox "There is nothing to export!" & Chr(10) & "Select a cell with data from column C," & Chr(10) & "and try again"
Exit Sub
End If
rw = Selection.row
'***You must change the file path and extension below as applicable***
strFile = "c:\test\_Packing List Template.xls"
Set xNewWB = xNewApp.Workbooks.Open(strFile)
xNewApp.Sheets("Sheet2").Activate
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(2, 1) = Cells(rw, 3).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(9, 6) = Cells(rw, 4).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(12, 7) = Cells(rw, 5).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(12, 6) = Cells(rw, 6).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(12, 7) = Cells(rw, 7).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(9, 8) = Cells(rw, 8).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(21, 4) = Cells(rw, 13).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(8, 2) = Cells(rw, 14).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(9, 2) = Cells(rw, 15).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(10, 2) = Cells(rw, 16).Value & ", " & Cells(rw, 17).Value & " " & Cells(rw, 18).Value
xNewApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(14, 6) = Cells(rw, 19).Value

'Get name of active workbook to save as
xNewApp.Sheets("Sheet2").Range("A2").Activate
xNewApp.ActiveCell.CurrentRegion.Select
OldNF$ = xNewApp.ActiveCell.NumberFormat
xNewApp.ActiveCell.NumberFormat = "@"

strFile2 = xNewApp.ActiveCell.Value
strFile2 = "c:\test\" + strFile2 + suffix

xNewWB.SaveAs (strFile2)
xNewWB.Close

Set xNewApp = Nothing
Set xNewWB = Nothing

Cells(rw, "c").Select

End Sub


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
I think we are almost there. The code works, except it is saving the workbook with a file name of Packing List which is the value of A1, not the packing list @ which is the value of A2. I copied the formula as you have it and just changed the location of the packing list template and the save location. I looked at the code and i see where you specify Range("A2") so not sure where it gets mixed up to save as A1.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

I attached a copy of the sheet I have been testing which saves the file with the value in"A2".

Send me a copy of the file you are using.

cplmckenzie


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
Ok i have attached the file i am using that saves the packing list with the value of Packing List (A1) and not the value of 12-xxx (A2 the packing list number). I also saved your file and replaced the path to the packing list template along with save as file path (both just on the desktop for testing purposes) and got the same result.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

What I am seeing, the differences between what you are testing is in your packing-log-listinewtest2 is that you have the previously named file and packing list template in 2 separate work books.hey

As where in my test file, they are in both the same work book.

Look in the sheetname area of the test file I sent to you and recreate the two worksheets in 1 work book.

Let me know what happen. 

When I tested the test sheet you sent me I got a subscript out of range area, indicating that it (the code) was looking for a non-existent sheet.

cplmckenzie


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

also in your workbook your workbook with packing list template place a second sheet and name it
"Sheet2"

cplmckenzie


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok. What i have just attached is an updated file of my Packing List Log (without the packing list template in it, and without the code Set shInv = ThisWorkbook.Sheets("PackingList")). It will populate my separate workbook titled Packing List Template and even save as a new workbook leaving the packinglist template untouched and ready for the next record, however it still continues to save as Packing List (the value of A1). Scrren shots attached.


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

got it to work with the files attached above by deleting the 3 lines of code after "xNewApp.Sheets("Sheet2").Range("A2").Activate". 

Thanks


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank You everyone who helped me get this solved. I have attached a new file that contains the working code. I have taken this code and placed it in sevaral other locations in our organization and it is working great. 

The templates attached allow you to enter a record (row of data) into an excel list/table and hit a button to:
a. Populate a related form template
b. save the file with a title specified in a cell within the template
c. Store the file in a desired location.

To make this work even nicer, you can then hyperlink you form that you just created to the record for better traceability.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

Great.

How is the mailmerge coming along


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

I need to use the mail merge on a different file, i got it set up but have not gotten it to work with a button yet.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

Good Morning.

If I remember correctly you had 2 files to deal with in your mail merge process.

1. Product Nonconformity Report Log (Exce)
2. Nonconforming Product Report (Word)

Question. Have any changes been made to these files? Or are the ones you originally posted still valid.

You said before that, at present, you see no need for this data to be placed into a MSAccess table.

Question. Would there be any problem with creating temporary tables in Access for this mail merge process?

As I have been testing some code to automate the mail merge by button-click in both Excel and Access.

Also, in order to avoid any future code compatibility issues, what version of Office will you be using as I will use the same version.

Also, anything more with the Return Material Authorization Form (Excel).

cplmckenzie


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
First i have to say that you are awesome for helping me out like this. 

The Files i loaded for the PNR Log (.xls) and the Report (.doc) are still the same. Nothing has been changed. I have asked to put a lot of our data into Access but the powers that be are not familiar with it and therfore stay away from it. (That whole fear of the unkown thing). If you have a way to make it work, i can see if i can get it passed. 

I am using Office 2007, but most of the company is still on 2000-2003 so i still have to save everything in compatibility mode. 

I was able to use the same code from the Packing List Log and Template for my RMA Log and template. Both are working Great. I even found 2 other variations of these log files that i was able to implement this code. Improvements all around.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

Jtraylor,

Looking at your PNR Log worksheet and the Product NonConformity Report Doc.

I see no cell data relationship to document item entries.

Can you specify the relationship between the two documents.

cplmckenzie


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
I will post a sample of a completed form with data in the log so that you can see the relationship. I was given approval to update the form as well so I will post the update when it it complete.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

look at the attached process. Determine if it would accomplish what you want.

I changes are needed, post ideas.

cplmckenzie


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
That looks good.


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

Great. I have been testing some code and am testing the word functions now.

Since this code will be saving some of your Excel sheet data to Access tables.

You may want to peruse the following wiki page...

It provide a basic understanding of data and it's relationship to other data.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Database

cplmckenzie


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

just finishing up some test sheets for the form report based on the image design I recently posted.

let me know if you are wanting to test them and I will post them with directions on testing.

cplmckenzie


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes i would like to test them. Thanks


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

This is the initial testing of Your Report Print.

There are a number of files in the Excel workbook.

PNR Log --- not used in this
OrgPNR Log -- not used in this
WordTestDoc --- Where the report data for printing resides
AccessData --- Where all data in access table resides
Your original 2012 Log --- with a command button upper left corner

Click to launch.

Some requirements first though.

In Excel and Access you must set a reference to.....

MSWord Object Library
Microsoft Forms 2.0 Library
Microsoft DAO Object Library

To do this open the Visual Basic Editor, in each application
Goto 
and check their box.

Create a directory name "C:\test" and place all files there
This can be changed later as you determine that this is what you are trying to accomplish.

This works from the premise that all data resides in Excel worksheets.

Also note the following.

The data is placed into the template at random places selected by me, without actually seeing your data to template relationship.

There are some functions disabled by me as this has to do with creating tables in MSAccess database ... as I recall you are not sure if this is a direction that you will be moving in.

Most important....

This code was written for Office 2003 VBA on a system with all versions of MSOffice Installed.

In my testing this app run in 2003 but one a different version of Office is ran. It fails due to changes made "system-wise" by the different version.

Will run as it should on a system "with only" Office 2003 installed.

There is another version "inprocess", but will wait to see just where we are at.

So begin with Excel, when ready select the print record option.

This will open MSAccess and launch a startup form.

Selecting View Report Data will launch a second form with the option to Print Report.

Selecting this will launch Word and open your PNR Template document and populate it with table data.

At this point you shoud not do a save of this document as that would destroy the designed template, you can however do a Save As (adifferfentname.doc).

Other functionality can be built in to this, but this attempts to produce a Word report.

Uses of other sheets and documents and data can be designed into this.

At this point you have 3 apps open.

Word, which you can exit from.

Exit Access which will take you back to Excel.

cplmckenzie


----------



## jtraylor (Apr 11, 2012)

cplmckenzie,
Thanks for the option to work with your samples. I wont be able to incorporate access right now as my superiors still are stuck on excel. I really appreciate your help. I have another issue that i was hoping you may be able to help me with. can you send me an email to my personal account so we can discuss it, or should i jut add a new post on here?


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

Good to hear from you again.

Sorry about no access to be used.

But as they say "If it is not broke, don't fix it"

email for all forum corresponding is

[email protected]

cplmckenzie


----------



## cplmckenzie (Apr 6, 2012)

jtraylor,

Just read your email and downloaded the sheets.

I am currently in the process of building a database for someone on another forum. I will look at the worksheets and the work you have done so far over the weekend and as time permits over the next week.

Will try to at least work out a visual layout of the process.

cplmckenzie


----------

